# I will never understand why



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

***************************************


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

What are they? They look cool.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rainbow darters i believe..to me , the eastern half of the US has the most beautiful native fish..


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

*****************************************


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

why do I only see stars and no writing?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Same here. What's up?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It's because he changed his posts to only stars.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess that is the reason the post is titled "I will never understand why"


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So another new member split?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Maybe, or maybe not. He probably changed all his posts cuz he knew he wasn't going to come back for a long while, or he may have knew he wasn't going to come back at all.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

makes no sense whatever. Is this the new way of leaving something?
a row of stars?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

All of their posts are deleted. How could you delete all that?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

They aren't deleted, they were edited by the owner. If you look under one of his posts, it will say "Last edited by Shadow Bass; Yesterday at 01:53 AM." The time is likely to be different on most of his posts. 
If the posts were deleted then no one could see them. The threads he made would be gone, no one could see them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He asked me if he could be a SuperMod right off the "street," and got mad when I told him no. Being new here, he didn't know our longstanding tradition of not letting new members who want to be a mod be a mod. We were #1 once, until the day we let that happen, and then everything went kablooey. Never again.
Anyway, something weird happened, which shouldn't have been able to happen, and I asked him how he would handle it as a Mod. He took it as an accusation instead, got mad, and split. Then he went back and starred-out all of his posts. *sigh*

Incidentally, do any of you know how someone could sign up a new account under an established member's name without being automatically rejected because that name was already in use? That's what should have happened, but it didn't. Very odd.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, maybe it only looked the same. Like the space was replaced by another non-visible char.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

How did yall know yall were the #1 site? I'm just curious, not trying to be rude.


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

**********************************


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Normally I stay out of squabbles like this but not this time. 

You have been here less than three months and you wanted to be a mod? You got turned down because you have not been vetted yet. You get a new job somewhere and within three months you want to be a leader? It ain't going to happen. You got it all explained why you were turned down. It's a free forum, cost you nothing to join, and you want to run the show....GET OVER YOURSELF!

From reading your last post it sounds like you are not mature enough to be MOD. Being there is no definite way of knowing your true identity, you sir may not be giving a truthful representation of yourself....in other words, a troll.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

To answer the question how we knew we were #1 is actualy quite easy. At one time there were a lot of fish groups on line and they were lumped under a single heading. Under the heading there was someone or something keeping track of how many hits or members each site got.If I remember correctly the sites were listed in order of popularity. it seems to be a long time ago that the pages were ranked.
However the fact is that this site was number one for a very long time and it was a really active group.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

There's a site that keeps track of popularity of fish forums? That's cool. I wonder who is #1 now.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

It's called AquaRank. Many forums have a button you can click on to vote for them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that having knowledge is only part of being a mod..it takes a little time for admin to observe a members knowledge.but an individuals personal character is even more important to the process of achieving an elevated station such as mod or super mod.and that takes even longer....
i also feel that 3 months and 60 or so posts is just not enough...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been sitting here trying to figure out how to respond. 
After numerous tries, I've decided to simply not respond. I could try to explain everything, but it just sounds petty.
We have reasons for what we do here, and this thread has demonstrated one of them.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> I've been sitting here trying to figure out how to respond.
> After numerous tries, I've decided to simply not respond. I could try to explain everything, but it just sounds petty.
> We have reasons for what we do here, and this thread has demonstrated one of them.


That's the best think you can do OS. Don't add fuel to his fire by allowing him to bait you. Be the fish that nobody can catch. I, on the other hand am the one who got away. I will always be watching for him and give a heads up to my fellow fish.

"And that's all I have to say about that." (Forrest Gump reference)


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

LizStreithorst said:


> Be the fish that nobody can catch. I, on the other hand am the one who got away.


Nice wording .


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, Brian. Writing the short message is one of the handful of things I take pride in.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Someone got banned, care to take a guess at who?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Good. Sometimes it's the only option.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I sent you a friend request .


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Liz for the reminder---Aquarank.
My memory is not as good as I would like.Probably would eventually have come to me about 3 am some day!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

mousey said:


> Thanks Liz for the reminder---Aquarank.
> My memory is not as good as I would like.Probably would eventually have come to me about 3 am some day!


It's called "Old Timer's." It's different from Alzheimer's, thank God. 

The measure of a forum cannot be judged by the number of votes it gets. It is measured by the number of good posts. 

If you want a forum to succeed you must have something interesting to say and post and reply to posts that you find interesting. That's what turns a forum into a home.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I am trying to hit the like button for your post!
I really like this web site.The folk here of been very kind over the years and it is like home to me. thanks guys!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

The site is good but if they ever have like button I may have to leave. I'm not fond of easy befriending or easy "likes" when a little post means so much more.


----------

